# Advice on knowing if your dog likes.......



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Agility or not ? At times I think he does , but , at times in class I think...... well, he would be happy laying on the floor at Petsmart or where ever getting my pets by people. LOL

Storm out of the 3 GSDs I have is more laid back & only drivey/excited when we are playing fetch in the yard.

I like to do agility & would like to keep him in it , but , not sure if I'm making the right decision ?

He does the equipment (weaves are still a hard one & likes to shut down or advoid them at times) , but , I guess at a slow pace & will tend to wonder off at times.

He is tall at 26" & he doesn't seem to get his butt end up & will knock bars. Not sure how to work with him at home on this ?


My main thing I see with him compared to my other 2 in a
Agility, is slower & not so excited or pumped up to do & just not sure what I should do or need to do ?

I have tried to get him excited tugging at class , but , he will tug, but still runs the same.

He is the kind of dog also, the more you get at him, the more he shuts down. Have see this with him more in Rally.

Any advice ?









~Thanks~


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok....... *many pets* by people. LOL

I'm not getting a edit button & couldn't go back & edit the mistakes I see now, sorry.









There are others, but , bear with me.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally as long as he doesn't dislike it I'd keep it up. My Golden was rather slow in agility, she was a very laid back dog in general but she did enjoy the obstacles. When I was training with her I always kept the jumps low, the only time I did full height was when I was actually practicing for an upcoming show. Since I jumped her low, in class we were in the group with the little dogs but I didn't mind. As she got older I was glad I had done that because it limited the impact to her joints-- she was diagnosed with DJD in her hips, spinal spondylosis, and wrist arthritis when she was older but I think if we had done full height obstacles all the time it would probably have exacerbated the problem.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

It sounds to me like agility isn't on his Top 10 list of things he likes to do. If I found something he prefers ( I mean other than claiming Belly Rub King title ) I'd go with that and not push the agility. 

I'm relating this to parents & kids ... if my kid doesn't like playing the flute but she does like banging the drums, she's going to do a better job and have a better time banging the drums. I'm not saying parents should not have their kids try as many things as possible, but I am saying I would not force mine to participate in something they didn't like. Isn't that kind of like setting them up for failure?


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you tried other things to see if he likes those better, like fly ball or tracking? What is his body language like in agility class? Is he laid back, but alert or is he sitting with his head turned away?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you currently have 3 dogs in agility, and 2 seem to enjoy it alot more, I think I'd just work on training those 2 in agility for now.

For me it's not just a decision for the single dog but also for my wallet and the OTHER dogs. 

As in should I train and trial a dog who's just there for me, and spend the money that involves? Or concentrate my training time and money of the dogs that are loving it more and improving their skills (AND MINE) as we progress? 

Not saying I don't do anything with the dog I am no longer working in agility, but am working with that dog on things they do enjoy. And that may be going on hikes, swimming, running with the other dogs in the yard. Going to trials and just hanging out and NOT having to run. Or staying home with Dad and being the 'only spoiled dog' cause the others are away at a trial!

I know I felt guilty not training and working Elsa when Bretta got into Excellent B. But frankly, I think ELSA was just fine with it. She liked agility alot. But she didn't love love love it. Think me being a human and putting my human emotions onto her were causing me alot more heartache than she felt. 

The fact is that some dogs enjoy some dog sports more than others. Whether it's how we trained or who we trained with or the dog's personality or whatever. If I only had ONE dog I'd keep going cause of the learning aspect for both of us. 

But if I had other dogs that were doing much better and clearly enjoying it, think I'd give the more neutral dog a break.

BTW, sometimes if you give a dog a break in training for a year or so, they come back rarin' to go at a later time. So that may be something to look into also.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocaninePersonally as long as he doesn't dislike it I'd keep it up. My Golden was rather slow in agility, she was a very laid back dog in general but she did enjoy the obstacles. When I was training with her I always kept the jumps low, the only time I did full height was when I was actually practicing for an upcoming show. Since I jumped her low, in class we were in the group with the little dogs but I didn't mind. As she got older I was glad I had done that because it limited the impact to her joints-- she was diagnosed with DJD in her hips, spinal spondylosis, and wrist arthritis when she was older but I think if we had done full height obstacles all the time it would probably have exacerbated the problem.



Thanks all for your input thus far.









He sounds like your Golden, just slow paced. I feel comfortable with it at times & other times when I feel I need to excite him or hurry him is when it gets kind of difficult. Going from 2 others that fly around the class/course like a dog on crack...... LOL

Just not sure what to think of him. He does everything fine, but , weaves & this is a training issue I'm working on. I like he is somewhat slower so I don't fear him falling off of things, but , just don't know what to think of him not being excited acting about it ?









He does the head turn away & yawn thing more in Rally with me at times. In agility at the sit/wait/start line he will tend to look away & not 100% watch me. I have to say, watch & when I get eye contact (if I get), then I say jump, etc !

When I think about it though, our other 2 get their tails just a wagging & in circles, very happy & he's not much of a tail wagger. Thought that was wierd. He will , but , slower back & forth.
He's just a laid back boy.

Not sure what I could try to see if he would do better or like ?

I know if working 2 in this sport, I don't need to work Storm, but , he knows the nights we go to class & time so, he's a waiting & excited to go ! Like to keep them out & about active, but , yes....... would save some money, adds up.


I truly feel therapy work would be an awesome job for him & working on that, maybe someday.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I truly feel therapy work would be an awesome job for him


I have to say my best GSD Therapy Dogs were not my best agility dogs. And both Bretta and Glory are just a bit too crazed for being reliable Therapy dogs (yet rock in agility). Different dogs do have different niches in my life and in what they excel in. 

Cost does matter to me also. If I was wealthy, I'd be doing way more with both my dogs. Instead I do have to pick and choose. And if I follow the lead my dogs give, they can often give me the clues on where I should go with them (or not). 

You'll make the best decision cause you love your dogs!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

if your fairly new to Agility i think it takes some dogs longer to catch on that its fun.......when learning they go through the motions but seem to be more interested in other things going on around them.........if you stick with it long enough with most dogs it finally clicks that this is fun. once you become a team and gain speed and the same goals.....the speed comes later in the learning process........once the weaves are mastered you start cheering them on maybe clapping your hands saying "go" "go" "go" or whatever gets them motivated..........i think alot of people tend to get discouraged in the beginning phases of Agility, but if you stick with it things will happen........


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Laid back is okay - maybe you are just comparing him too much to the others. Its good exercise for him but if he is stressed and you are not having fun doing it with him then you might think about stopping.
Re the start line, with a dog like that I would skip the stay and rev him up and run with him. I see many handlers running dogs that are slow and some people might think they are not having fun but some of them if you look closely there IS that sparkle in their eye that says they are enjoying it, they just are slow and don't get as excited.

Kahlua's cousin (think her handler is on the forum) was like that and she didn't think she enjoyed it. She gave ehr some time off and worked with her other dogs and when she came back she found she was more lively. I love seeing this dog run - she is not super fast but she is enjoying herself and she is very good.

If Sue is on the forum maybe she could share her experience with you.

Pat


----------

